# Water Chemicals



## leahy268 (8/10/11)

Hi,

Ok so anyway probably a really simple question for the experienced all grain brewers.
Started using chemicals to match my water and something I just noticed.
When I add into Beersmith say London water it automatically gives me 23L or my Batch size and it got me thinking.
I originally would have thought I would have mixed up enough to treat my 40L of water for the entire process.
Am I not correct in this assumption or is Beersmith doing it wrong?

Thanks

Warwick


----------



## warra48 (9/10/11)

BeerSmith defaults to 23 litres for some reason.
However, if you go into Tools/Water Profile Tool, you can set your base water at whatever volume you need. Then, when you select your target, and click the Calculate Best Additions box, it will calculate what it thinks are the best additions. Then you can click the Save Additions To Target box, and it should give you the correct volume in future.

This works for BS2. I no longer use BS1.


----------



## leahy268 (9/10/11)

yeah sorry perhaps I was unclear.

i've already made my base profile with 40L and then used the calculate best additions.
I then add the water to a recipe and it defaults to putting 23L in and scales the amount of chemicals.
So it got me thinking.
When i made my last batch of beer when I put in chemicals for 40L did I put in too much?
I'm sure I'm right to put in 40L worth of chemicals since it mostly matters for the mash I thought.
But just checking.


Thanks

Warwick


----------



## katzke (9/10/11)

Not sure what BS dose. I use the spread sheet done up by Palmer as well as a few other programs and spells. I always treat my mash water, as the mash is what I am trying to modify for pH. I also do flavor additions and still treat my mash water. I am not sure how much the malt sucks up and so am not sure what the result of boil off is. I have been very happy so far with my results.

I do use balanced water additions and nothing like what you read about for Burton on Trent for example.

I BIAB so my mash is full volume.


----------



## leahy268 (10/10/11)

Thanks for that.

Pretty much what I thought.


----------

